# Timeless tile? I need advice



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Timeless tile? I need advice
> I'm not much for decorating so maybe you folks who have an eye for fashion can give me your opinion on this.
> I'm going to redo my moms baths soon and want to lay tile/stone floor and tub surround.
> So my ? is what style/type will endure time and still be fashionable in 15yrs.


You're kidding, right?
During the past ten years the tile industry and its products has changed 300% or more.:yes:

Good luck.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, I dropped my crystal ball last week....

Your best bet is to stay neutral and classic. Neutral color tile, and classic white porcelain with chrome fixtures. If you want to go crazy, do it with wall paint that is easily changed.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I know that black and white is always in style. 

I just dont want to have a bath that someone would look at in ten years and say " that's so 2011". 

Natural stone looks nice but seems like it would be a pain to keep clean in the shower is that true?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

With some reservation I'll suggest that: A shower is no place for natural stone.
Natural stone also has requirements for floor structure when used in areas other than showers that ceramic tile doesn't have.


----------

